# Factory reset, shut off during it. Won't start right.



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

I did a factory reset on my Windows 7, Dell Inspiron N5030. During the reset, something happened, and it shut off. I think the battery died or something, just.
When I turned it back on, it wouldn't start. It brings up the first loading bar with the Inspiron & dell symbol, and the f2 for setup, f12 for boot options in the corner, if you click boot options none of them work, they all just respond as it does of you just let the bar load, and dont click anything. It says;
"BOOTMNGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
If you do this, it simply repeats.

I need it fixed. It's not even a year old. I want to preferably not have to give it to a shop to fix, as I have a lot of stuff I can't lose/don't want others accessing.
Someone please help! I'd be so grateful!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Repeat the installation of Windows process again. The Installation got interrupted in which means there is no Boot manager install or it is corrupted, including perhaps other Windows System files.


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think I can do that?
I did it by boot options but it doesn't let you access that anymore. 
If you hit f12 on the start up, it brings up
The options, you know whatever they are, 
BIOS something
CD DVD driver 
Etc etc
But when you select one, it reverts back to "BOOTMNGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

If it is possible, please explain to me how you do it! 
I DONT have a disc of windows


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try tapping F8 to see if you can get into the factory restore partition, if F12 and F8 do not work your going to need a Win7 disk to try and rebuild the boot manager or reinstall.

Restoring Your Dell Computer to Original Factory Installation with Dell DataSafe Local Backup 2.0 | Dell


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

No everything I do brings it back to the bootmngr is
Missing thing. :/

One last thing really; if I go get a disc; do you think I'll be able to actually use it to reinstall the OS/Windows/whatever bootmngr is. Since nothing's seems to be working, would it be able to run the disc?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can create an ISO of this program EasyBCD - CNET Download.com which I've seen highly recommended on another forum link to deal with sort of problem, it should get you back in to enable to redo the factory reset.

I've never used the program so I can't advise you on its use.

As for a Win7 SP1 ISO download, you can google that and you'll probably find a link to create the disk as I once did.

If you can boot from the SP1 ISO, you will have access to the cmd prompt and will be able to enter these cmds to repair the Bootmanager How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A Win7 install disk will boot on it's own yes.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whenever you do a factory reset and/or install Windows updates, it's advocated that you use AC power which will prevent this sort of thing happening.

Was there any particular reason why you needed to do a factory reset as the machine is less than a year old ?


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it came it and that may have been the reason, actually...:S

Last question, found a windows download on Dell (thanks for the help guys!), does it matter if I get BIOS, Windows 7 32-bit or Windows 7 64-bit.
I recognise BIOS from somewhere...wheather that's to do with this laptop or my last, idk.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Best to use what you have now, but the key on the bottom of the laptop should work with either.


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry, think I confused you there. I meant, do I need BIOS & windows 7 32bit or just windows 7 32bit? And on the same or separate discs?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Idiot235 said:


> does it matter if I get BIOS, Windows 7 32-bit or Windows 7 64-bit. I recognise BIOS from somewhere... do I need BIOS & windows 7 32bit or just windows 7 32bit? And on the same or separate discs?


BIOS (Basic Input Output System) is a small piece of software that is stored on a chip on your motherboard. The computer uses it to configure the hardware when you switch the computer on. You don't need to install anything to do with the BIOS at this point.

The BIOS Setup Utility that you see an option for when you hit F8 at startup allows you to change some of the hardware settings.


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to annoy you guys again;

But I got the download off Dell (I'll upload a screenshot in a bit), and I burned the files onto my CD and then put it into my "broken" laptop. Nothing happened. What can I do now? (


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Boot into BIOS and change the boot order from Hard Drive First to CD First, then hit F10 to save settings and exit. If you've got the CD inserted, it should boot from the CD instead of trying to start Windows.


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm a real simpleton with computers what do you mean by 
Well uh...most of that.


Especially; "boot into BIOS"
How do I change booting order?
Do you mean after I do this as you've said, it will work boot from the cd automatically?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This will explain how to boot into the BIOS screen: How to Get to BIOS on a Dell Computer | eHow.com

Once you're in there, use the arrow keys to navigate to the section that allows you to change the computer's boot order. Change the setting to CD First. This tells the computer to boot from the CD rather than the hard drive.

After you've made the change, make sure the CD is inserted and hit the F10 key. This will save the changes you've just made to the boot order and restart the computer.


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

No change. Still brings up the message. (


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What was full file name you down loaded from Dell?


----------



## Idiot235 (Jul 24, 2012)

"Dell-Utility

DELL_SYSTEM-SOFTWARE_A01_R260745.exe"

There are so many options I didn't know what to pick..:{ That was the only one that was "URGENT" for the computer, it said the rest were all optional or reccomended.


These are all the possible sections you can download;
"Application (4)

File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-Application 
DELL_SUPPORT-CENTER-3-0_A01_R289543.exe (1MB)

Recommended
02/12/2010 

3.0, A01 
Applies to: 


Support Center 3.0 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Application 
R268998.exe (5MB)

Recommended
30/06/2010 

10.6.1, A01 
Applies to: 


QuickSet 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Sonic Solutions-Application 
R244364_RoxioBurn_v1.01_120B16F.zip (18MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

v1.01 (120B16F), A00 
Applies to: 


Roxio Burn 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Application 
DELL_DELL-DIGITAL-DELIVERY_A06_R318926.exe (967KB)

Optional
02/11/2011 

1.7.4501.0, A06 
Applies to: 


Dell Digital Delivery 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Audio (1)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Realtek-Driver 
R270020.exe (84MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

6.0.1.6110, A01 
Applies to: 


ALC269Q 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*BIOS (1)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-BIOS 
M5030A05.EXE (1MB)

Recommended
21/03/2011 

A05 
Applies to: 


Inspiron M5030 System BIOS 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Chipset (2)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Realtek-Driver 
R269209.exe (7MB)

Recommended
05/07/2010 

6.1.7600.30109, A00 
Applies to: 


RTS5138 Card Reader 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


AMD-Driver 
R269186.exe (2MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

1.0.15.94, A00 
Applies to: 


USB Filter 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Communications (4)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-Driver 
CONEXANT_D400-USB-MODEM_DDK3R_A02_SETUP_ZPE.exe (1MB)

Recommended
31/05/2011 

Drv_Win7-32_2.0.22.0, A02 
Applies to: 


D400 External USB 56K Modem 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Application 
CONEXANT_D400-USB-MODEM_J6N4K_A02_SETUP_ZPE.exe (6MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

NW2.5.59, A02 
Applies to: 


D400 External USB 56K Modem 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Diagnostics Utility 
CONEXANT_D400-USB-MODEM_V4HFC_A01_SETUP_ZPE.exe (4MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

MdmDiag32_1.0.28.0, A01 
Applies to: 


D400 External USB 56K Modem 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Utility 
CONEXANT_D400-USB-MODEM_DPP14_A00_SETUP_ZPE.exe (3MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

DLD1.21, A00 
Applies to: 


D400 External USB 56K Modem 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Diagnostics (1)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-Diagnostics Utility 
CW1384A0.exe (4MB)

Optional
25/06/2010 

A1384A0/A0494, A1384A0 
Applies to: 


32 Bit Diagnostics (Graphical User Interface version) 






















Download File 
More Download Formats > 
Go to My Download List 




*Drivers for OS Deployment (2)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-Driver 
DELL_S2230MX-MONITOR_A00-00_R303587.exe (124KB)

Optional
13/06/2011 

A00-00 
Applies to: 


S2230MX Monitor 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Driver 
DELL_ST2220T-TOUCH-MONITOR_A00-00_R281165.exe (125KB)

Optional
20/09/2010 

A00-00 
Applies to: 


ST2220T Touch Monitor 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Input (1)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Alps-Driver 
R268996.exe (9MB)

Recommended
05/07/2010 

7.1x07.101.202, A01 
Applies to: 


Alps TouchPad 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Network (4)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Atheros-Driver 
R299167.exe (44MB)

Recommended
21/03/2011 

9.1.0.328, A01 
Applies to: 


AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Atheros-Driver 
R269217.exe (4MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

1.0.0.29(W7)/1.0.0.39(Vista), A00 
Applies to: 


AR8151 Ethernet Controller 




AR8152 Ethernet Controller 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Application 
R226746.exe (61MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

6.2.0.9600, A02 
Applies to: 


ASSY,CRD,NTWK,BLTH,365,DT,2 




Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


Dell-Driver 
R262217.exe (79MB)

Recommended
29/06/2010 

5.60.48.35, A01 
Applies to: 


Wireless WLAN 1501 Half Mini-Card (4313bgn) 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*Removable Storage (4)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

TSST-Firmware 
R304505.exe (1MB)

Recommended
18/05/2011 

D500, A04 
Applies to: 


TS-L633J 12.7 SATA Trayload 8X DVDRW 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


TSST-Firmware 
R304507.exe (2MB)

Recommended
18/05/2011 

DW60, A08 
Applies to: 


TS-L633C 12.7 SATA Trayload 8X DVDRW 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


PLDS-Firmware 
SA5_XD13.zip (2MB)

Recommended
20/04/2011 

XD13, A02 
Applies to: 


DS-8A5SH 12.7 SATA Trayload DVDRW 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 


HLDS-Firmware 
GT10N-A111.zip (1MB)

Recommended
14/04/2011 

A111, A07 
Applies to: 


GT10N 8X 12.7 SATA Trayload DVDRW 






















Download File 
Go to My Download List 




*System Utilities (1)*


File Title Importance Release Date Version Add to My Download List Actions 

Dell-Utility 
DELL_SYSTEM-SOFTWARE_A01_R260745.exe (11MB)

Urgent
29/06/2010 

7.0.1, A01 
Applies to: 


Dell System Software 






















Download File 
More Download Formats > 
Go to My Download List 




*Video (1)*






"


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you have a windows 7 repair disc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are all the drivers, you still need a Windows Install disk.
If you don't have one contact Dell support in your country to obtain one.


----------

